
Antipode Map (dig a tunnel through the earth, where do you end up) - chatmasta
http://www.findlatitudeandlongitude.com/antipode-map/#.V1XLDZMrJE4
======
ChuckMcM
Oh that is fun, too bad if you dig straight down from Silicon Valley you end
up in the Indian Ocean. Of course it would make an excellent hyperloop route,
San Francisco to Mumbai in only 10 hours :-)

